# Feeling of being watched



## strangelove222 (Feb 18, 2007)

Umm this may sound strange, but ceiling vents kind of creep me out sometimes. Even though I know it's irrational thinking, I feel like there's someone up in the vent watching me or that a hidden camera has been installed. It's not just with ceiling vents either, but any open space in walls...like if there's a big hole or something. ar Anyone else ever think something silly like that? I guess it's not entirely silly since crazy things like this have happened with hidden cameras.


----------



## stephanie-s (Jan 16, 2007)

Those fire alarm thingies and sensors, that are in the ceiling creep me out too. I always asked my mum, if those were really some hidden cameras. Even when Im alone I can't really do anything, because I feel like someone is watching me.


----------



## shygirlxx (Sep 7, 2006)

I know what you mean. I get really paranoid that there's cameras or microphones or something being recorded of me in my house. :afr


----------



## angelgail (Dec 1, 2006)

I feel the same way. I know it is stupid to think that but I still do. If I told this to my husband he would think I was crazy.......

Angel


----------



## Mr_nobody (Jan 30, 2007)

I thought I was the only one. I feel like that all the time. I'll think there's someone hiding in my closet or when I know I'm alone I'll think someone put a camera in my closet. I open it up every time I'm about to do something in my room. I have a video camera in there which is probably why I get so paranoid. It's possible that someone could walk in my room, turn on my camera and then leave it on record. But it's not just in my room. I get paranoid in almost every part of the house.


----------



## strangelove222 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hehe, maybe it is a SA thing then. Glad I'm not alone. I really like this site 'cause I've never felt this relation before to other people. Nobody else understands my neuroticism. :lol


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, I'm similar, not so much with vents though. If I'm outside I sometimes feel like people are watching me from windows. This is plausible most of the time, just not very likely. I used to think the same way about hidden cameras but I don't think that way anymore. 

At least you recognize they are "silly" ideas. That's what matters.


----------



## Failure (Feb 4, 2007)

I hate being watched so much it isnt even funny.


----------



## Mazza (Oct 22, 2005)

The bourgeosie are watching your every move. It's only a matter of time before they are able to decypher your brain waves.


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

I am also completely paranoid when it comes to people watching me. Whenever I take my dog for a walk I think that there are people staring at me from inside their houses. I'm always wondering where there could possibly be a little camera hiding. I just hate the feeling of being watched knowing that if I do something just a little bit embarrassing that someone out there knows about it. I thought I was alone on this one but I'm glad I'm not :boogie


----------



## Kora (Sep 16, 2010)

*Not Alone*

I'm so glad I found this site! I really thought it was just some weird problem I was experiencing that no one else could relate to! When i'm at home by myself- i'm certain that there are cameras hidden around the place and that someone or many people are able to see my every move! I have big issues with mobile phones- If i'm not using it I have to hide it under a cushion or blanket, same with computers- I will usually put a sheet or blanket over it when i'm not using it. It's awful to think so many epople go through the same stress I do, but it's also kind of comforting to know i'm not alone! :yes


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

In the case of my own, I cannot be in front of a mirror, or darkness, as I tend to feel as though someone is watching me from said areas, and paranoia will consume me. On occassion, I tend to worry about cameras placed around the household, watching me, and the neighbours watching through the windows. However, I do tend to tell myself these fears are irrational, with no success, of course.


----------



## Banana Cream (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes, have had this since about age six when I had a dream of a high power satellite. I didn't know what it was back then, now I do- and in reality they look just like in the dream.

I also get feeling from fire alarms- the red and green flash, like it does relate to brainwaves and functioning.

Also, I was very sleep deprived, but I saw an "invisible" pair of binoculars through a basement window. After about a year, I saw the same object in a newspaper article stating "Military Use of Invisible Cameras" (they vibrate or something so quick)


Repeal Patriot Act. By now it's an international problem though.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, I used to feel like that all the time. It's not as abnormal as you may think, but it is distressing. As I've gotten older, I've "grown out" of those paranoid thinking patterns. (I'm not implying that it has anything to do with maturity, only that severity of symptoms tend to decrease as age increases).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

When it comes to surveillance cameras, I just say to myself "if they catch people doing bad things, then they can also catch people NOT doing bad things."


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

Whenever someone is laughing oder giggling in my vicinity, I'm CONVINCED they're laughing at me.


----------



## kid a (Aug 26, 2010)

OMG ! i feel this all the time. there was this one tv show (this is not going to help your thoughts) well there was this one show that this woman was at her job an used the same bathroom everyday an one day she caught a man staring down at her into the stall from the vent, she was traumatized from it an cant use public restrooms now but that helped my thought of that i hate seeing vents above me at restrooms or even the one in my room -__-


----------



## lemmur (Dec 12, 2008)

I don't feel like I'm being watched from devices/holes in walls at all- But I constantly feel like I'm being watched if I'm outside in the presence of any building, or near a window inside. It drives me nuts.


----------



## sazzie (Oct 9, 2010)

I had a phase a few years ago that every time I went to the bathroom the lights had to be off because for some strange reason I thought I was being watched. Or I would take out the light above the sink and mirror because I thought it had something to do with being watched. Weird when I look back at it.


----------



## UnderMySkin (Sep 7, 2010)

I feel that way every once in a while. To make myself feel better I just think that, if people are watching me, they're the ones who should be ashamed of themselves. I'll do whatever I damn well please. It's my life and if they feel it necessary to invade my privacy, they need to get their heads checked.

When I feel like someone's watching me, I say this to myself:

_Dance like nobody's watching_
_Love like you've never been hurt_
_Sing like nobody's listening_
_Live like it's heaven on earth_

-Mark Twain


----------



## shaman (Oct 9, 2010)

sounds like you have a decent grip on your sensitivity. what a joy in this world of desensitised droids. count your blessings


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow, I feel the same way. I'm always worried someone's watching me, which is especially creepy when I go to bed at night and pass my front door which has a big glass piece in the middle so you can see right outside. I also feel uncomfortable around pictures because I feel like they're watching me. Anyone else do that?


----------



## mike8803 (Feb 21, 2010)

I've always had this problem. Esp, while driving at a intersection. I always feel like some creep next to me is just staring at me. It bugs like get the f*** off deEz!


----------



## Xinitygirl191 (Jul 18, 2012)

I feel the EXACT same way! No one can ever tell me why though. I get extremely nervous when I'm home alone.i always feel like someone is just waiting for my parents to leave so they can come out. Whenever im out,if a man looks at me wrong or stares at me,i instantly think hes some kinda pervert or something.i always put something in front of my closet,because it doesn't have a lock.but my bed is right in front of it,so when I'm going to bed I'm right there.and my closet has a little crack in the middle that someone could look through straight at me.only ceiling air vents scare me not wall ones.any open hole in the wall scares me.i actually had to put 
tape over two holes in my bathroom wall.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I've become paranoid like that too. Not like paranoid schizo type, just occasionally weary. There's a helicopter that I hear fly over myself every other day and I always think there's military guys in side with infrared or what ever cameras so they can see what I'm doing, so i flip off the ceiling LOL. I blame all the conspiracies I always look up >.>

Sometimes I think my brother can read my mind. There was the occasional "camera in my room" paranoia as well.


----------



## j a m (Jan 26, 2012)

strangelove222 said:


> Umm this may sound strange, but ceiling vents kind of creep me out sometimes. Even though I know it's irrational thinking, I feel like there's someone up in the vent watching me or that a hidden camera has been installed. It's not just with ceiling vents either, but any open space in walls...like if there's a big hole or something. ar Anyone else ever think something silly like that? I guess it's not entirely silly since crazy things like this have happened with hidden cameras.


Ha ha! Yes! I do this too. It doesn't help that some vents really do have secret cameras in them (a few perverts from true crime tales come to mind).
I just reassure myself that nothing I do in my apartment is worth watching... at least not until I have another year of jogging under my belt.
I worry that there is a secret camera in the cake cooler at work and they will eventually catch me eating in there.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Holy hell, thought I was the only one on planet Earth....


----------

